# Black people and their dogs



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I couldn't take this idiot's rambling through the whole clip so I didn't quite make it to the end. Unfortunately the general public probably does share his view to a certain extent.


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well don't let my insurance/birth certificate/FBI registration fool you. Bennett is APBT. My mom was so shocked when she saw him and realized that I've been black this whole time. And I completely understand the direct link between a dog popping a ball and feeling the unbridled urge to mutilate children. We've all seen how golden retriever's go after tennis balls at fetch.... Baby killers! Ignorance is everywhere.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

This brother is full of himself. The situation was bad but this guy thinks he is the ideal person of color.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*black men and their dogs*

?????? so we have yet another sweeping generalization


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Simply uneducated and unneccessary on all accounts. I couldn't listen to the whole thing. It doesn't help that he put up nothing but bad pictures on the slide show he made. Unfortunately, someone who is against APBTs will find this and use it to their advantage to help enact BSL. Thanks for sharing, but that struck me as pure ignorance there. Not on your part, but on the part of the person who made the slide show and the people he was referencing.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oy, whada lode o'....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That was lame. [sarcastic voice] The viscous man eating pit bull smelled around him and left! No attacking no growling oh my god! He was so close to being eaten. LOL! [/sarcastic voice]

It was irresponsible of those people to let there dog of leash though.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Aimee!


----------



## cyconhis70 (May 26, 2010)

Whoa! That was whole lot of rambling on about nothing really. That sounds like the most made up story ive heard in my few years of owning Bully breeds.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

That's three minutes of my life wasted. I'll never get it back.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, im a black man with 2 dogs. A golden retreiver and a pitbull. I walk my dogs side by side every single day. Im always being stopped by people asking to pet my dogs. they always pet my golden and ignore chino.

BUTTT if my g/f is walking my dogs then Chino(apbt) gets all the love from the people out there. My g/f is white.

Black men are always looked at funny when they have a pitbull. a lot of people think that we are going to our next pit fight or we are training our dog to fight. They dont understand that all races fought dogs, black, white, mexican, chinese etc etc.

The problem is, our race is the only race that really glorifys it in public. From the rap videos to just plain ignorance in the street.


Doesnt bother me one bit though. I know why i own chino, and i couldnt care less what other people think about me and him



sorry for the incorrect grammar, im typing this from my gay iphone


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

First he claims the dog was off the lease, then he goes on to describe how it was on a lease........:hammer:why do I get the feeling this guy is full of ? Besides what was the point of his story anyway?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't need to watch that video to know it is incredibly dumb.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

at 8:33 he makes a great point


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

How did you make it that far? I was struggling at about 5 min.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Couldn't get past 2 minutes.. Sorry/..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow.... what an idiot... at the beginning of the video I thought to myself? WTF? This sounds like a black dude telling the story. And then he said that he was in fact black. Why in the heck would he tell a story like this? I didn't make it to the end either... what an idiot.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I couldn't take this idiot's rambling through the whole clip so I didn't quite make it to the end. Unfortunately the general public probably does share his view to a certain extent.


unfortunately you're right, all of my close friends even people who were like my family wouldnt come over for the first couple weeks almost a month after i got my first dog and he's only half pitbull and most cant even tell

now i own a purebred apbt and the mix and people love both and all come around, i do have 1 friend that wont bring his over but he insists it's not because his dog has dominance issues and would probably end up getting ate by my minpin (she's rather large and quite mean)

the apbt doesnt even have an ounce of dog aggression it's kind of weird he has this stupid instinct to lay on his back and play, he even lets random dogs take his damn toys..

i will also say a lot of people look at black men weird when they're walking a pitbull because of breeding most of the time the tv shows a byb breeder they are black so the general public relates the 2 as a bad combo its kind with no mind to think for themselves, it ends up that way with a lot of things "well the tv said so"

i was looking for a presa canario today for when i move i can get a dog (the dogs i have now stay with my parents) and i seen this thing "worlds most dangerous dog breeds" and the pitbull was number 1 ill find a link no idea how old the site is or what didn't care to look into all that

Dangerous Dog Breeds

now the husky being number 4? they're the WORST dog to use as a guard dog they're scared of everything, and a boxer? i never ever seen a boxer look even halfway mad

i could see a pitbull being dangerous if in the wrong hands you never know when that dogs going to drown you in slobber but shouldnt be in this list at all


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hah! Sorry if this is turning into a threadjack but there were so many things wrong on that link. First the dog pictured was an ambully not an APBT, the weight range _starts_ at 55lbs, then to finish the old locking jaw theory rears it's ugly head. No wonder people think they're baby killers.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You know echs. You have a very valid point. I have more people stop to pet and admire Bruno, because they aren't scared he'll go crazy,and unfortunately a lot of that reason is because I'm white.

I didn't actually even think of this until my friend at work said something. He said he was scared of his friends pit,cause he was a big black dude, and I was like...A blue nose? And he's like no...The dog is owned by a big black dude...
He said if he saw me walking my dog on the street,he wouldn't be scared,cause of the look of me.

I told him, that even I could turn my dog into a vicious killer. And not to judge on the owner, that most pits are nice family friendly dogs, no matter what race owns them.

I actually too, had this stereo type,that all black guys that had pits fought them... But that was a long time ago, and I realized how f-ing stupid I was.


I do notice though that a lot of the people who are scared of Bruno at first are black men. 
That's the majority of the people who live in my apt complex.
However they all know and trust Bruno now. They keep running up to ask if they can pet him when I'm out walking him. he loves the attention.


----------

